# 05 brute force locked up today!!!



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Today I was crusin down the road with my new stock exhaust mod done and I gave it alittle more throttle and there was an immediete clanking noise so I pulled off the road and had my mom tow me back to the house. Well anyway I tried to start it back at the house and IT IS LOCKED UP!!!!!!!:aargh4: What do I need to take off to check the problem? And has anyone else had this happen? And if so what was it and how much did it cost to repair?


----------



## 09kawi750 (Mar 22, 2010)

well i donk know what to tell u but i am curious what a stock exhaust mod is:thinking: is there a baffle to take out?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well you either jumped a timing chain or you through a rod....if its in the engine. Either way...it aint cheap. Take the clutch cover off and see if you can turn the Primary clutch counterclockwise at all. It may only go less then one turn or not more then two before it hits the valves in the other direction. If it does move though, it probably means chains, tentioners, valve job, topend gaskets. maybe tappits and cams. Might...and I say might not need the lower end rebuilt. If it doesn't move, well...its anybodys guess, but I'd say...complete rebuild.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Pull your clutch cover and see if you slung the belt. I've had mine come loose and lock my motor up.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

09kawi750 said:


> well i donk know what to tell u but i am curious what a stock exhaust mod is:thinking: is there a baffle to take out?


Click here for Stock Exhaust Mod Instructions


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

09kawi750 said:


> well i donk know what to tell u but i am curious what a stock exhaust mod is:thinking: is there a baffle to take out?


No you just drill threw the baffle


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok. i'll check it out tomorrow or mon.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

hope this isn't a rebuild, but it does sound suspicious.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah.:banghead: Does anyone know how much a rod barring is and how to replace it if it is? And does anyone know how much a complete rebuild is?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawasaki brute force 750 said:


> Yeah.:banghead: Does anyone know how much a rod barring is and how to replace it if it is? And does anyone know how much a complete rebuild is?
> 
> Thanks,
> Derek


It won't be just a matter of replacing a rod bearing if that's what it is. It will be a full rebuild, and I hear people talk about dealers charging in the 3K range. Hard to believe you can rebuild a V-8 cheaper then a Kawie V-twin. But...that's what I hear. Its more likely by what you described a can chain jump and a piston is hitting valves.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

depending on how bad it is. I've done 2, 1st one was around $2000 and the second one was around $500 but i also did it myself and all that was needed for that one was the set of 3 different rod bearings and a new crank shaft and oils and stuff like that. But my first required that stuff plus 1 connecting rod, piston rings, and the labour. When i say i hope it isn't a rod bearing its because both times mine went that is the way they sounded and after shutting the engine off the motor would cease and wouldn't turn over. Interested to see whats up keep us informed.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah I will. Some one needs to make a video on how to take the motor apart and stuff like that. Yeah im only 16 and have no clue what it is and I don't have any money either so its gonna be sittin around for awhile till I get the money:banghead:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd pull belt housing and look it over. Spun rod bearing leads to these being almost a necessity to replace both rods, crank, and bearings. I would not yet and re use any of those parts because they have wear on them and the bearing won't fit correctly and ultimately leading to another rebuild. The parts CAN be reused if you check the tolerances extremely accurately. 

Rebuild is gonna be in the 2000 range if taken to any motor builder it will be between 3500 and 4000 from dealer. Atleast around here because they make you buy unnecessary parts.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

When I go to rebuild my brute if I have to I want to drop-in some performance parts. I would like to know what some are (like cams, belt, clutch springs, and things of that matter) and how there performance turned out. 

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

drop in cams are webcam150i they give good gains with stock pistons but if you gonna do it right it would be better to go ahead and do pistons and cams and see double the power increase.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you live in Ohio I would have AMR just rebuild it for you. The dealers are crazy like Brute said.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

First make sure it is the engine and not the belt. If its the engine shot then I agree with boot. If you do not have the means or capability to do it your self check with AMR. There top notch and a sponsor of the site. Give Glenn a holler and see what your up against.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

ok. Yeah I do live in Ohio. How can I get ahold of glenn. Whats the name of his page. Amr or what?:thinking:

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Just look in the sponsor section and you can find a link...It is AMR or After Midnight Racing


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

found er thanks


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Did you remove the belt housing and look at the belt like suggested above? You may be worrying about nothing.


----------



## kawasaki brute force 750 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I threw a rod because I can turn my primary clutch counterclose wise about 1 to 1_1/2 times then it locks up!!!:banghead:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds expensive.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

kawasaki brute force 750 said:


> I think I threw a rod because I can turn my primary clutch counterclose wise about 1 to 1_1/2 times then it locks up!!!:banghead:


 I don't think so. I think you are hit'n valves. Cam chain jumped. That's not as bad, but you going to need the top end rebuilt, new chains and tentioners. Lets hope for no holes in pistons.


----------



## bruteforce01 (Mar 27, 2012)

kawasaki brute force 750 said:


> Yeah I will. Some one needs to make a video on how to take the motor apart and stuff like that. Yeah im only 16 and have no clue what it is and I don't have any money either so its gonna be sittin around for awhile till I get the money:banghead:


im 16 too and my 750 brute blew up last september and has been sitting in our shop ever since because i dont have the money to rebuild it. i wash i would have never bought it!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

It started knocking more often than not due to owner neglect whether it been from you or previous owner or from taking on muddy/sandy water. So don't just blame the bike.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

^ x2 good point.


----------

